# 15 Demo Worthy Blu-ray Scenes to show off your Surround Sound System



## Ralph Potts

As home theater enthusiasts we love to show off our home entertainment systems. Let’s face it we have put lots of blood, sweat, tears and money into our labor of love so why shouldn’t we sit our friends, neighbors, relatives and anyone else that happens by down for a demonstration? Like many of you reading this I still get a kick out of watching people react to a great demo scene played back in my 7.2 channel theater. Of course this type of setup isn’t required to derive the awe factor as each room, system and enthusiast is different.


The advent of surround sound gave us a whole new way to thrill ourselves at home. DVD and its 5.1 digital sound and crisp video put smiles on more faces than I can count. The arrival of high definition Blu-ray and lossless audio took it to a new level entirely. I have a variety of Blu-ray Discs that I like to use for demonstration material. Some are for video quality, some are for audio quality and some qualify for both. This month I thought I would focus on audio quality and offer a few specific scenes from Blu-ray Discs that I use to demo my system. It should be noted that the order is random and this isn’t a comprehensive top fifteen list. I decided to focus on live action films and chose a few that some might not consider main stream but have something tangible to offer. I have included specific chapter and where applicable time stamp information along with the format used.










Fight Club


Chap 9. (opening): Short but incredibly dynamic and jarring - DTS-HD 5.1 Master Audio









Mr. Brooks


Chap. 29 - 1:42:00 (Hallway shootout): Dynamically rich with a punchy low end – DTS-HD 5.1 Master Audio










U-571


Chap. 15 (“depth charged”): Needs little introduction and is simply terrific – DTS-HD 5.1 Master Audio










War of the worlds


Chap. 13 (The ferry crossing): Deceptively good with immersive sound and involving bass – DTS-HD 5.1 Master Audio










Flight of the Phoenix


Chap. 5 (The sandstorm): An oldie but goodie that makes for a great system torture test – DTS-HD 5.1 Master Audio










Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol


Chap. 5 - 00:31:00 (Kremlin explosion): Another brief but wonderfully jarring/immersive experience - Dolby TrueHD 7.1










Super 8


Chap. 14 - 01:20:00 (Bus attack): This is an involving sequence featuring dynamically rich sound, off camera cues and hearty bass – Dolby TrueHD 7.1










Thor


Chap. 3 (Battling the Frost Giants): From start to finish this one has it all – DTS-HD 7.1 Master Audio










Terminator Salvation


Chap. 9/10 (The surprise attack at the gas station followed by the chase): Lots of great directional correlation and room filling bass – DTS-HD 5.1 Master Audio










The Hunger Games


Chap. 10 (At the edge): This is a great sequence that makes excellent use of the entire surround platform and features room traversing effects underscored by pulsating low frequency detail – DTS-HD 7.1 Master Audio










Rambo


Chap. 14 (The battle at the river): Lots of flying bullets, big guns and room filling explosions – DTS-HD 7.1 Master Audio










Hereafter


Chap. 1 - 00:03:15 – 00:08:00 (The tsunami): I like this one for its involving use of surround, robust dynamics and enriching detail – DTS-HD 5.1 Master Audio










Act of Valor


Chap. 9 thru 00:41:12 of chap. 10 (The rescue): Much like Hereafter I like this sequence for its visceral edge, involving quality and snappy dynamics – DTS-HD 5.1 Master Audio










The Grey


Chap. 3 - 00:12:50 – 00:14:30 (The crash) – This is a short sequence but it’s memorable – DTS-HD 5.1 Master Audio










Transformers Dark of the Moon


Chap. 15 - 01:38:40 – 01:39:36 (being greeted upon arrival in Chicago): This entire soundtrack would qualify as demo worthy. This is a brief sequence that I like to use because it’s well rounded, directly to the point and hits hard – Dolby TrueHD 7.1


I have reviewed nearly all of the Blu-ray listed above. They can be found in the AVS Forum Blu-ray Disc Review Database for those who want to check out the details.


There you have it – 15 demo worthy Blu-ray scenes that’ll sound great on your multi-channel home theater system. But this list is by no means supposed to be definitive. I'd love to hear which scenes you consider worthy of eliciting the awe factor when showing off your audio system. Please post some suggestions in the comments below, or feel free to create your own list on AVS!


_Ralph Potts has been a member of AVS for ten years and has been reviewing audio/video hardware and digital home media for even longer. He has been AVS’ official Blu-ray reviewer for the last four years and has provided over nine hundred Blu-ray reviews for the AVS Community. You can follow Ralph along with AVS’ other official Blu-ray reviewer Lee Weber HERE_


----------



## jaymalya

First comment - what about saving private ryan


----------



## rliebherr

Super 8 takes the cake for me on this one. The train wreck is breathtaking in 7.1 Dolby TrueHD.


----------



## coolcat4843

The train wreck scene in _Super 8_ is nothing short of spectacular! Sample this awesome scene in a HT with four subwoofers and the volume on the receiver at reference level.

*WARNING*
_MAKE SURE ALL LOOSE OBJECTS IN YOUR HOUSE ARE SECURED *BEFORE* PLAYING THIS SCENE!!!_


----------



## wingnut4772

The Super 8 train wreck is my go to also with 4 subs.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Yup, I love the train wreck as well. As I alluded to in the article I wanted to point out a few scenes that some might have missed.

jaymalya, SPR is on my list of course but as stated above I went for some that weren't as main stream.

Regards,


----------



## thelangs

Be advised. If you rent the blu-ray version of Hunger games from Netflix, you will get ONLY DVD sound. The studio or Netflix have decided to remove the High definition sound. What's next low-res blu-ray video and DVD sound ??


----------



## Epyon415

Netflix is starting to blow with their rentals. Think it was _The Change Up_, but they removed the unrated version. Studios are only damning their selves with these actions.

On topic, The Book of Eli (when he is trying to leave the town) has one helluva directional gun shot. Also Safe House as some spectacular gun fight scenes.


----------



## coolcat4843

The studios want you to *BUY* there movies, not rent them.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Let's focus on the topic at hand.

Epyon415, that entire sequence in The Book of Eli is worthy of mention.

Regards,


----------



## mnc

Great list! I would add the plane crash from Knowing.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

mnc, yes! I love the use of directional panning in that sequence.

Regards,


----------



## GiTcHaSuM

Greetings all,
I recommend Cloverfield, at about 35:00 to 36:30, the first time you get a good look at the creature. This scene has some great LFE moments, surrounding gunfire, and explosions.

You can't really go wrong with just about any scene in Dark of the Moon, the Highway chase being one of my favorites.


----------



## coolcat4843

How about the claymore mine trap scene in _Rambo_ (2008)?


----------



## Eternal Velocity

I would use the "Small Tornado" scene from X-Men: First Class


----------



## smooth tha boss

Super 8 train scene is amazing. Can't wait to hear the first 10 minutes of expendables two at home


----------



## mr b

I'm no expert, but I think the opening of Star Trek is amazing. From the "Bad Robot" opening to the build up of the familiar Star Trek theme. I've used the LFE of the build up to show of subwoofer performance. Would like to know if others feel this is demo worthy material.


----------



## cshawnmcdonald

The trouble with _Saving Private Ryan_ is that you put on the first ten minutes as a demo and the next thing you know it's 160 minutes later and you're still sitting there and everybody is crying like little girls.

Uh... Not that that has ever happened to me.


----------



## giomania

I like the opening sequence of How To Train Your Dragon.


----------



## robnix

The visuals and audio in the scene from Sunshine when Capa reignites the sun gives me goosebumps every time I watch it. The dynamic change from loud and overwhelming audio + the frenetic visuals to quiet with Capa posed in front of the wall of fire is just stunning. It really shows how the audio in a scene can have an emotional impact on the viewer.


----------



## vaix77

There were a few on here that I had not thought of watching, but I will be watching now.


----------



## superleo

Not your main stream scene... Iron Man 2 the Monaco race. From the beginning of the race, engines roaring, to the cars flying by right to left, left to rear right etc. and then the chase to get Tony. Sound mixing extravaganza, highly recommend these scene.
superleo
BoldItalicLink


----------



## sa91899

I would add here, the gunfight scene from Open Range... (I also like the thunder rolling across the sky as the storm is rolling in.


----------



## oddsome

mr b, I would totally agree! I LOVE the opening scene to JJ's Star Trek. From the score to the sound effects. I use that scene to show off my home theater for the audio and visuals.


----------



## WereWolf84

The Avengers is not in the list?


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

WereWolf84, The Avengers hasn't been released on Home Video yet.

Regards,


----------



## bradymartin

i never would have watched hereafter until i came up on this page. that tsunami scene was pretty darn cool


----------



## Vortex3D

... (forced by AVS to vote some movie while I tried to reply to other topics I'm on).


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

bradymartin, glad to hear it!

Regards,


----------



## mr b

Checked out Super 8 after reading this list. Didn't much care for the movie, but I swear I think there's a crack in my drywall from that bus wreck attack. I intentionally ignored the time stamp while watching and was blown away by that scene.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Mr b, glad to hear that scene impressed. Send Paramount the bill for the drywall (Lol!)...

Regards,


----------



## mr b

Ha, good idea. Keep up the good work Ralph. Enjoy your perspectives.

Next up, Hereafter.


----------



## olinda cat

Knowing!!!


----------



## Taxvictim

Music Blu-Rays are also great to demo the system. "Stop Making Sense" by the Talking Heads is one of my favorites, especially the song "Once in a Lifetime."

The train robbery scene in "The Assassination of Jesse James" is a subtle demonstration of surround sound. Gunfire from outside the train sounds like it's coming from outside your house (or like someone making popcorn in the kitchen). Also, the lobby shootout and helicopter rescue scene in The Matrix is one of my faves.

The Rambo shootout was a great choice.


----------



## blastermaster

40 minutes in, there are nothing but explosions and bass pounding scenes in Battleship. The movie was kinda meh, but the audio and visuals (super crisp image) were spectacular.


----------



## blastermaster

The last 2/3 of Battleship will challenge your subwoofers. Also, I found the Venice scene in Casino Royale to be fantastic when the building collapsed. Just my 0.02.


----------



## MN Photography

Super 8, train wreck. Done and done.


----------



## thebesthereis

Tron Legacy, The Island & Inception!!
My neighbors hate me but thanks to AVS Blu-Ray reviews, it's all worth it!! WOO HOO!!


----------



## Ankur

Super 8 train wreck scene is totally awesome. I use it all the time to demo my home theater


----------



## alaskaman1666

Most of thes movies "SUCK"


----------



## Taxvictim

Tell us what you like, Alaskaman.


----------



## demonfoo

For my dollar, few things beat the big car chase sequence in The Bourne Identity. The roar of the little Mini's engine, cop cars, shifting points of view - it's a brilliant choice for showing off not only the surround sound system, but also your display (in my case, a Sony KDL46XBR8). (5.1 ch DTS-HD Master Audio; chapter 12)


----------



## tlogan6797

War of the Worlds pod emerging scene. One the best low end workouts outside of The Pulse.


----------



## smirky dewy

Good selections, there are a couple I'll have to check out. Surprised nothing from Lord of the Rings though and one of my favorites to show off my set up is from The Incredibles, the scene where the rockets have been fired at Elastigirl and kids on the plane wheww! such nice seperation and sub action


----------



## smirky dewy

The plane crash from Cast Away is amazing too!


----------



## cmcbell

I'd add Master and Commander; the beginning, with all the creaking of the ship makes it seem like being there, and then all of a sudden a series of broadsides with cannon balls whizzing overhead. Great fun. It won the Oscar for best sound editing in 2004 for a reason.


----------



## PureDigital

I recently played "Despicable Me" on my system for the first time and Grew's launch to the moon from his house was unbelievable, Every thing was shaking in my house. So I wondered if it would register on my daughters ipod. I set it on the coffee table and ran her seismic app. When I played the segment, it registered as a respectable "earthquake" with the needle in the Z axis traversing 2/3 of full scale during the launch. It was certainly the lowest continuous rumble I have yet heard on this system from a movie.


----------



## Riverhouse

Has anyone put this compilation together as a short video montage like THX does or used to do? Any way for those of us who don't own all these great movies to listen and watch these scenes? Sounds fun.


----------



## Gantt

I'll second Master and Commander - not so much cannonballs whizzing overhead, but tearing through the hull and guts of the ship - the ship being your living room. It really sounds like it's happening in your space. You'll definitely be looking around for damage after this. I own the DVD, not the BR, but I'll assume the BR track is at least as powerful.


----------



## davidforhim

@cshawnmcdonald - thanks for making my day, made me literally laugh out loud


----------



## Dean2012

I have not heard them myself, but I would assume there would be some great scenes from the Jurassic Park Trilogy, Star Wars, and King Kong Blu-Rays or am I wrong? Especially for bass content.


----------



## anhxeom

Several people mentioned Private Ryan....Although there were many good scenes, my favorite scene is in the last few chapters, in the village of Ramelle, the final battle scene where the gang were sitting in front of the bombed out church and listening to a French song on the phono. Then they start hearing steel screeching and rumbling in the distance from an oncoming German tank force. The insuing gunfight was just crazy, with bombs going off and bullets zipping by...Unbelievable!


----------



## master drago

I've got to add the street gun fight in downtown LA in Heat (the echoes seem so real) and the first sniper shot at the dam in Behind Enemy Lines (you can hear the bullet rip right over your head)


----------



## omardd98

I have enjoyed reading all the movies everyone has mentioned most of them have rocked my house!! I would like to put what I have heard and made me look stupid by turning around to and saying what the heck was that as I look to my surrounds. Underworld Awakening to me has a lot of detail that will give your surrounds a good work out!! It has jumped up to my number one sound movie and let me say Transformers Dark of the Moon was and has been on top for a while.


----------



## omardd98

Also forgot I wanted to mention the Underworld Serious also has great use of all of your speakers when you hear a certain sound come form a surround speaker in the back or the side and it makes you look well that to me is a great SOUNDING movie!!!!


----------



## anhxeom

As I was going though my Blu-Ray collection to look for all one that are suggested above..I came across some movies that was not mentioned...The Matrix series...

In the first Matrix, the last chapter when Neo and Trinity are trying to rescue Morpheous on the roof top. The sound of the gatling gun from the copter.. The Boom from the bullets leaving the gun of the agent, to the wizzing sound of the bullets passing Neo as he dodged them, the huge explosion as the copter crashes into the building.

The Matrix Reloaded..The entire car chase scenes...The power plant explosion.

The Matrix Revolutions...The scene where Zion is defending itself from the attack of the Octopus creatures and the final fight scene between Neo and Agent Smith. The sound of them throwing punches..


----------



## bigpygme

agree with TaxVictim that some BR music videos are terrific for showing off sound reproduction - usually not so great for showing off surround effects, though. i'll check out the Stop Making Sense cut as suggested.
and agree with anhxeom about parts of the whole Matrix series. thank you for mention of specific scenes. and with Smirky Dewy for mention of LOTR (although i don't have specific scenes in mind, either).
Dean 2012, Star Wars does have some great scenes for surround sound and bass. i have the collection, but would have to go back and re-watch to pull out specific places ... guess i'm not as sharp as those of you who can just Name That Scene !
great stuff. great thread.


----------



## slimneill

Saving Private Ryan, the open sequence


----------



## spec1alk

I agree with the comment about Star Trek. I also like the scene when Kirk & Spock have been transported onto the Romulan ship and there is a "gun" fight. Love the surround in that scene.


----------



## anhxeom

I love the LOTR trilogy! I have the Extended Edition on Blu-Ray, I probably watched it more than any other series. One thing I have to say about the audio for this series is that there are way too many action scenes to mention, BUT the one thing that stands out the most is the background sound tracks. Howard Shore along with the London Philharmonic Orchestra did an incredible job! You can really feel a sense of the vastness of the valleys and grass plains to the height of the mountains, the calmness of the forest and streams. Then there is the struggle between good and evil....From the deep blaring horn of the ogres marching out of Mordor, you get a sense of the impending doom, to the scene at the end of ROTK when Sam picks up Frodo and carries him up mount doom. The background music just carries all the emotions..No wonder they won several academy awards for the soundtrack!


----------



## Mr. Miami

Dean2012, "The Lost World" has pretty good sound throughout, particularly the scene when the 2 parent T-Rexes came to recover their baby from Julianne Moore & Vince Vaughn. DTS 5.1. King Kong also has pretty outstanding audio throughout..


----------



## globalgreg

When the power goes out because of the little girl crying in Monsters Inc. Some serious bass right there.


----------



## boostnma

Behind Enemy Lines, Ch6 - SAM attack.
Best fighter jet scene ever, and the sound is amazing.


----------



## boostnma

Here is the scene, it sends a chill through my body every time I watch it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKsreHMX3xE&feature=related


----------



## boostnma

Ignore the link above it was edited for some reason, this is the full unedited scene.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlEt5CNee-0&feature=related


----------



## anhxeom

This sounds crazy but the last battle scene in Private Ryan I just mentioned above is playing on TNT HD now! LoL


----------



## andymo

The opening chapters of Master and Commander. Below deck scenes have creaks all around, and especially during the battle prep when they follow Russel Crowe - you can hear them closing the door/wall behind you!

Oh, and there is a couple of cannon shot impacts for you explosion-types. ;-)


----------



## Dean2012

Mr. Miami, I figured the Jurassic Park movies as well as the King Kong movie would have pretty good sound. Especially on Blu-Ray. I have the Jurassic Park Trilogy, but haven't watched it yet. I am in the proccess of upgrading my home theater so its been down for a few months. I just got my last 2 items in (receiver and subs) so I should be up and running within a week. I heard the pod race scene in Star Wars was pretty good for surround and bass. I don't have those Blu-Rays yet, but I hear they are all great.


----------



## Djyinn

Hey guys and gals.
New to AVS, first post, I actually joined because of this post cause I am FANATICAL about surround sound and 2.0 demos alike.
I wanted the throw my $0.02 out there and see what you thought of these.
The opening title sequence to David Finchers "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo". Outstanding Visuals (some of the best CGI I have ever scene) paired with Trent Reznor, Atticus Ross and Karen O's pounding rendition of "Immigrant Song" make for a neighbor pisser offer with reference to the visuals, TALK ABOUT AN AMAZING BLACK LEVELS DEMO! this thing DRIPS off the screen on the VT50
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XKPCO_yTlc 

Capa's jump scene from "Sunshine". While not as powerful as some of the ones mentioned on here, the amazing on screen torture that Cillian Murphy's character is going through in that scene, combined with the sublime visuals, mixed with John Muprhy's incredible scoring right there makes for a powerful combination.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clG_1sqOsBs 

One that was amazing to me that WASN'T on this list was the Hell Unleashed scene in GLADIATOR! ROMA VICTOR! The blu ray is a little lacking in some spots, compared with my DTS certified dvd copy. The quality of the video transfer is a wee bit on the dark side if you ask me, but I have heard they have corrected this in a later release of the blu ray. Also, the battle sequence with the tigers is just outstanding.

TRON: Legacy. I was VERY pleased to see this one on here a few times. GREAT LFE workout on this one. The Lightcycle sequence and the End of Line club scene (With Derezzed pounding in the background) are GREAT ones.

It was nice seeing that The Matrix got honorable mention, but the problem lies in the fact that it is STILL only in DolbyTruHD. How the hell is it that I can watch the Breakfast Club in DTS but I can't watch The Matrix in DTS... still stumps me.

TOP GUN! The Blu Ray version, opening sequence, AWESOME LFE levels here. Going through the them into when Danger Zone kicks in is just a pleasure for the eyes and ears. Jets taking off right into your living room. Awesome. Another great scene from here is when Mav and Goose are going up against Viper in one of their first dogfights at Top Gun, with "Mighty Wings" jamming in the background.

And, even though the movie PALED in comparison to the greatness of the games, if you want INCREDIBLE gun sounds... Max Payne. I am not kidding man, every gun in that movie sounds like a damn cannon. The shootout sequence in the office space is incredible. From the sprinkler system kicking on and filling your room with water, to the slow motion sequence where Max is running along the panes of glass shattering is just sick. It will be worth it, my fellow audiophiles, I promise.


----------



## Djyinn

I COMPLETELY agree with the mention of Battleship. Think what you may of the film, but the audio and video presentation is right next to flawless. A definite must own for ANYONE who enjoys a great alien invasion movie, outstanding visuals, and a wall shattering soundtrack.
-Speaking of great alien invasion movies, Battle:LA is another awesome choice as well.

well, those were the first few I could think of off the top of my head, but I will be following this thread with great interest!
please comment and reply! Would LOVE to hear feedback!


----------



## Djyinn

I COMPLETELY agree with the mention of Battleship. Think what you may of the film, but the audio and video presentation is right next to flawless. A definite must own for ANYONE who enjoys a great alien invasion movie, outstanding visuals, and a wall shattering soundtrack.
-Speaking of great alien invasion movies, Battle:LA is another awesome choice as well.

well, those were the first few I could think of off the top of my head, but I will be following this thread with great interest!
please comment and reply! Would LOVE to hear feedback!


----------



## ThePureSickness

The scene I love to use to show off my surround sound is the scene from Inception where they are in "Italy" and all the fruit carts and tables and parts of the street start to explode around them. Very intense highs and lows!


----------



## REDdawn6

Great list. I like Master and Commander !


----------



## mrpjc

Does a demo disc exist for purchase or do copyrights prohibit?


----------



## globalgreg

Scubasteve has made two Blu-ray demo discs and superleo has done one as well. All awesome and well worth the download. They're free.


----------



## gstriftos

And let's not forget:
The Lord of the Rings E.E.,F.o.t.R:Opening scene from Blanchett's voice up till Shauron's explosion and the fall of the Ring.Simply one scene to rule them all..

And immersive LFE scene:
How to train your dragon:The fall of the master dragon.Depth and volume form single digit Hz up till almost 120Hz

One vote also for Tron:Legacy,fight scene in the ''club''.Extremely difficult due to Daft Punk's music.A ttrue test for a sub as apart from depth it is demanding in attack and control.


----------



## Noman74656

The light cycle battle of Tron Legacy I what I make my friends watch every time I change someting


----------



## Joel Solid

How is there no mention of Hell Boy 2?


----------



## newrival

For sheer engrossing environmental ambiance, I love movies out of Pixar, Dreamworks. Fox Animations.

Specifically, Ice Age 2. The whole move has a grossly enveloping ambiant track of wind, rustling, and this awesomely constant DEEP rumble and crack of icebergs shifting. When a soundtrack can transport you like that, I am impressed.

Whether the movie content is up to you're liking may be a different matter. Although for the purposes of this topic, video content is moot.


----------



## javanpohl

I'd put the suv scene in MI:GP over the Kremlin explosion, but that's me. The surprise element has been unparalleled in my current set up. Also, there's probably plenty of others, but I seem to recall the underwater scene in the Underworld being pretty incredible.


----------



## Foxarwing42

How is the lobby shootout from the first Matrix movie not here?


----------



## bbys35c

Here are a few of my favs... 1) Master and Commander (Beginning Battle scene, Chap 2 I think), 2) 2 Fast 2 Furious (Race in the beginning, Chap 2?).


----------



## Angel L.

I vote for the buffalo hunt in "Dances with wolves"!!! DTS 5.1
Hands down my favorite and a classic to boot..


----------



## steve1971

Great list and I cant argue with any of the movies selected but I would have included TF Dark Of The Moon and the first TF movie as well.


----------



## hoganpc83

Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers. The opening scene in the battle for Helm's Deep.


----------



## blastermaster

To add to the LOTR...In the introduction of the Fellowship where Sauron's finger gets cut off and all of his minions drop - the descending frequency just sounds so awesome and shakes my basement.


----------



## theWulfen

Master and Commander for me. The start of the movie with the battle between the two ships is awsome! The sound of people walking on the wooden ship, the rain, and then those cannons shooting and ripping through the wooden ship.


----------



## LeeC22

The train wreck in Super 8 ruined it for me. That was the point when my sub had to go off (because we don't all live in isolation from neighbours), and as a result, it stayed off all through the film, because the vocal mixing was too low, to chance putting it back on.


----------



## silverbarra

The first X-men DVD, where Magneto rips the train carriage open is really good. My Sub, with 2 x 10" Osbourne drivers, almost had a hernia and my wife's china cabinet nearly shook itself apart. My neighbor at the time, thought we were being hit by an earthquake. Great stuff.
PS. the neighbor eventually departed after so many "near death experiences" with our "Sub". She claimed our kids were shaking her house down around her with the Techno music.


----------



## Taxvictim

Thanks for keeping the thread alive, Silverbarra. The huge chase near the beginning in Terminator 3 is also a favorite. Police cars, firetruck, giant crane truck, motorcycle, sirens, destruction, squeaky toys...


----------



## Jay144

Great list! Two of my favorites are the opening sequence to Lord of the Rings (Fellowship of the Ring), and the opening scene of Cars, which has great surround sound effects during the race, plus engaging music.

Jay


----------



## Jim Cajun

Jay144 said:


> Great list! Two of my favorites are the opening sequence to Lord of the Rings (Fellowship of the Ring), and the opening scene of Cars, which has great surround sound effects during the race, plus engaging music.
> 
> Jay


I Love that scene in Cars!


----------



## Pablorock

Even if you didn't really like the films;

I thought the opening sequence to Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith was awesome. The way the two small ships come over into the battle was great. It was fairly quiet and all of a sudden you are immersed in the scene. 

Another is the chase scene in Termination: Rise of the Machines. I found myself turning my head to see what's going on during parts of that one.


----------



## pateman21

Can some please point me to demo discs or download location?


----------



## rdeyoung

The opening sequence in Quantum Of Solace is one of my favorites.


----------



## MountainSailor

How about the opera scene in Fifth Element that eventually blends with the fight scene back in the room. 

Or the lobby scene in the Matrix.


----------



## jillbrazil

The Incredible Hulk sonic cannon scene . First all the gunfire and explosions leading up to it then the cannon causes Hulk (and your room ) to seize up . Really cool . Honorable mention . In terms of visual splendor to show off your rig the gathering of the tribes in Avatar can overwhelm the guests with its use of color alone .


----------



## NorthSky

John Wick @ The Red Circle (discotheque).
_______


----------



## Biohazr2d

More of a sound than a whole scene; The sonic charges in Star Wars the clone Wars during the asteroid belt chase. Being the newer movies were less than great, the sound is something that I still felt was awesome.


----------



## AbbyDaddy

NorthSky said:


> John Wick @ The Red Circle (discotheque).
> _______
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eQ-kki5Fpo




That was the first Atmos disc I purchased, and other than my true demo discs, I love that scene.


----------



## NorthSky

AbbyDaddy said:


> That was the first Atmos disc I purchased, and other than my true demo discs, I love that scene.


It was very well choreographed...very quick and efficient...John Wick. 

___________

I also like this one directed by Michael Mann and starring Tom Cruise (Vincent) in his best ever role so far to fill our screen (IMO):


----------



## video_analysis

Probably Tron Legacy in the club fighting scene! Daft Punk tweaking knobs proper.


----------



## Nuttendiesel

What is the very best demo disc?


----------



## SteveFred

I cant wait to here the Depth Charge scene in U571 when my 2nd theater is done. I will be testing out my dual T-18's from PSA. I better glue and screw everything down haha


----------



## NorthSky

Nuttendiesel said:


> What is the very best demo disc?


Mad Max: Fury Road? ...In (((3D)))


----------



## awblackmon

Super 8 played back using Audessy playback was amazing. I don't usually like the audessy manipulation of sound on movies but on Super 8 it did a number with the flying box cars. I might try it with DSU one day to see if those box cars get audibly air born like they did with audessy playback.


----------



## NorthSky

Jump to *5:00*


----------



## DerSchniffles

I am a huge fan of X-Men 2 with the audio. I don't really know of any other movie that uses the surrounds as heavily and makes you feel like you are right there. Then again, this audio thing is relatively new to me haha. Pretty much the whole movie has excellent sound. Even the beginning with that blue guy teleporting all over the white house, every time xavier uses cerebro, every time storm does anything, etc etc.


----------



## Tenks

Gravity: The Diamond Luxe edition with Atmos is a great sounding movie


----------



## Gurba

Tenks said:


> Gravity: The Diamond Luxe edition with Atmos is a great sounding movie


Have you tried watching without the score? I haven't yet but I will some day.


----------



## QuiGonJosh

This scene has always been a favorite of mine. I remember Circuit City used to play this all the time to show off their surround sound systems on DVD. Great thumping bass, strong surround activity and discrete directional effects, and just a great scene. The scene towards the end when The Rock uses the shotguns is pretty sick too.






And while we're on the subject of Dwayne Johnson, the FPS scene from Doom is a great scene for putting you in the movie.


----------



## QuiGonJosh

I remember when I first bought a DVD player and a surround sound system, I watched the opening to Tomorrow Never Dies so many times. It sounded great then and it still sounds great on Blu-ray in DTS-HD MA.


----------



## Cyberathlete

*Master and Commander (opening sequence, 5.1, but can be decoded to 7.1).* In two words: Incredibly Incredible. Starts off paying attention to the minutest of details in the creaking of the ships and the blowing winds to explosions that rip out of nowhere and are everywhere. Incredibly detailed sound and fantastic use of surround sound.

*Kung Fu Panda 1: Escape sequence (ch 10 i think). *Another sequence that will genuinely have you ducking for cover as the arrows whiz by and slam into your speakers. Spectacular choreography tied in with masterpiece audio, everyone is in for a visual and aural treat. This is usually the very first audio demo I play for guests.


----------



## nitro28

I second the Hulk sonic canon scene. I use to use that one a lot to show off the subs. It is crazy. I also liked using Bolt in the scene where the girl is being pulled by Bolt through the traffic being chased by helicopters then then they are surrounded and Bolt digs in and lets out a crazy big bark that destroys everything. Pretty cool.

I haven't listened to it in a while but I remember really liking the begining of the first transformers when the helicopter transforms and then lets off a huge initial blast from its canon.


----------



## coolcat4843

QuiGonJosh said:


> I remember when I first bought a DVD player and a surround sound system, I watched the opening to Tomorrow Never Dies so many times. It sounded great then and it still sounds great on Blu-ray in DTS-HD MA.


That scene is even better, using the DSU and with _Crowson Tactile Transducers_, placed under your MLP sofa/chair.


----------



## Bluecow003

Cyberathlete said:


> *Master and Commander (opening sequence, 5.1, but can be decoded to 7.1).* In two words: Incredibly Incredible. Starts off paying attention to the minutest of details in the creaking of the ships and the blowing winds to explosions that rip out of nowhere and are everywhere. Incredibly detailed sound and fantastic use of surround sound.
> 
> *Kung Fu Panda 1: Escape sequence (ch 10 i think). *Another sequence that will genuinely have you ducking for cover as the arrows whiz by and slam into your speakers. Spectacular choreography tied in with masterpiece audio, everyone is in for a visual and aural treat. This is usually the very first audio demo I play for guests.


I second Master and Commander completely. That Master and Commander scene was the very first scene I queued up once my theater room was setup. It's perfect too because you just jump to chapter 2 of the disc and it starts at the perfect point of being calm and quiet and within 30 seconds it's complete chaos and it sounds like the walls of your room are exploding in cannon fire. The sound is so articulate in that movie. It's just great.


----------



## jasonkennethrose

How about Predator shoot down the jungle scene? Once the grenade launcher rounds start exploding along with the mini-gun, gets me every time.


----------



## QuiGonJosh

jasonkennethrose said:


> How about Predator shoot down the jungle scene? Once the grenade launcher rounds start exploding along with the mini-gun, gets me every time.


I've always been impressed with Predator's sound quality, especially for a movie nearing 30 years old. The Blu-ray is very impressive and I really like the mini-gun scene and attack on the compound as "demo" scenes. Also, any excuse to watch the movie is worth it.


----------



## AaronY

Drag me to Hell has some really good scenes with demons or chanting where it dounds like its coming and going from all around the room. Best one I can remember off the top of my head


----------



## Kain

AaronY said:


> Drag me to Hell has some really good scenes with demons or chanting where it dounds like its coming and going from all around the room. Best one I can remember off the top of my head


That movie was one of the loudest movies I've seen. Great sound design.


----------



## coolcat4843

The 20 minute long opening Mexico City sequence, from _Spectre_, is demo quality.


----------



## jgmac98

Jurrassic World... T-Rex/Indominous Rex battle at the end, or when the kids are out in the bubble thing when they get attacked.


Top Gun - Dog fighting scenes, jets going overhead sounded awesome in 7.2!


Transformers 1 - Helicoter flying overhead and then transforming


----------



## QuiGonJosh

Recently, God's of Egypt blew me away from a sonic standpoint. Outstanding audio from top to bottom. I also greatly enjoyed the film as a harmless throwback to classic adventure yarns with some spectacular action and visual effects. Alex Proyas' visuals and design sensibilities are simply stunning.


----------



## bass excavator

For LFE - Cloverfield and WOTW

For overall start to finish - nothing better out there than Star Wars TFA:grin:


----------



## NorthSky

coolcat4843 said:


> The 20 minute long opening Mexico City sequence, from _Spectre_, is demo quality.


Ya that ↑


----------



## kevinlg

The train wreck scene in Super 8, I always use that scene to test my system when I add something new.

The first 10 minutes of Birdman were incredibly impressive. The way they did the imaging and took complete advantage of a surround sound system was unbelievable. You can hear where every single sound is coming from with such precision that it impressed me.


----------



## QuiGonJosh

bass excavator said:


> For LFE - Cloverfield and WOTW
> 
> For overall start to finish - nothing better out there than Star Wars TFA:grin:


I was kind of underwhelmed by the audio for TFA, much like I was underwhelmed by the film itself. The whole affair felt very lightweight.


----------



## jmass03

The first fight scene of Deadpool. Just watched this last night, and from the beginning part where he's sitting over the overpass and he's listening to "Shoop" by Salt-n-Pepa to the end of the scene. Really engaging and gives your surround sound a thorough workout.


----------



## adamorange

What about Pearl Harbor when Cuba Gooding Jr. gets thrown into the water for what ever reason. The bullets are whizing past him under the water and the sound is chilling. You feel as if you might be the target of one of the hits.


----------



## MelloFellow13

I have a very modest set of speakers, but there are so many scenes that I use for demo it's hard to choose. Here are a few of my favorites: (sorry for no timecodes I might go back and add them later if someone requests it)

Ratatouille - starting early in the movie when Remy and Emile are raiding the old woman's kitchen. Continue watching and listening until the action stops and Remy's in the sewer. The soundstage for this segment is INCREDIBLE. The first time I heard the part where the ceiling starts to crack, I thought my actual ceiling was falling apart, and this was years before Dolby Atmos and DTS:X! The exterior segment with the rain and the sound of scurrying rats is great for the surrounds. When Remy is underwater, just close your eyes and listen to the sound whizz around you, it's fantastic. My #1 demo for audio 

Master & Commander Naval Battle - Again, I thought there were people running on my ceiling, the mix is that good. Great dynamic range here too, the LFE on the cannon blasts can be felt in your chest.

Cloverfield - The Grand Central scene. This is in my opinion the most impressive part of this entire movie which of course is renowned for its LFE. The surrounds and dynamics here are astonishing.

Saving Private Ryan - Normandy Beach. Talk about feeling like you are there. All the recorded sounds are spot on and the mix is tremendous.


----------



## mwhdeere

*John Wick*

John Wick and the initial assault on John's house after he goes back into full on Wick'mode in his Italian suit, fully armed. Its sonically amazing with the Dolby Atmos kicking in within my surround.


----------



## mwhdeere

*Master and Commander/Saving Private Ryan*

I will definitely have to pop in Master in Commander, if i remember the sound of the boat on the water with the waves crashing and the subtle sounds of the wind, or occasional ships bell ringing are pretty good as well. And just a overall great movie, with amazing seas battles.

I haven't watched Saving Private Ryan, byt i am sure the Normandy invasion seems like you are right there on the beach, with bullets whizzing around from speaker to speaker.


----------



## Squeegie

Any tips for Dolby Atmos demo?


----------



## Haiz

Monsters Inc, when Sullivan and Mike take Boo to Mikes house and she starts laughing. Really does work the LFE


----------



## kciaccio

Behind Enemy Lines...The scene where their jet is being chased and shot down by ground air missiles is amazing...


----------



## QuiGonJosh

I still think Man of Steel is largely the best sounding Blu-ray out there. The Smallville battle is an excellent showcase scene.


----------



## mauldo67

The helicopter crash scene in Deep Blue Sea.


----------



## Stecchino

Towards the beginning of *The Polar Express*, as the boy is sleeping you hear the train coming in from far away, a long gradual increase until the train sounds like it just pulled into your back yard. Great LFE and overall audio immersion in this scene. Every guest that hears it makes comments. And this is only Dolby Digital 5.1 upmixed.

*Oblivion* - dramatic fade down of LFE when Tom Cruise's character is escaping from the underground cave and his line breaks. Movie goes into slow mo and the LFE drops through the floor.


----------



## Kamikaze13

*House of Flying Daggers* - The bean scene and the bamboo forest scene are awesome surround demos

*Transformers - Revenge of the Fallen* - When Sam gets captured by Megatron until the forest battle when Optimus gets taken out.


----------



## b0rnarian

*13 Hours* - When Mortar Shells (I believe at 1:50:00) take off from the floor and wooosh into the air, the sound just rips through the ceiling - The entire second-half of the movie is done super well.


----------



## lknhomeaudio

b0rnarian said:


> *13 Hours* - When Mortar Shells (I believe at 1:50:00) take off from the floor and wooosh into the air, the sound just rips through the ceiling - The entire second-half of the movie is done super well.


Where, exactly, is that scene? I looked everywhere for it. Watched the end of the movie, but never saw it lol


----------



## b0rnarian

lknhomeaudio said:


> Where, exactly, is that scene? I looked everywhere for it. Watched the end of the movie, but never saw it lol





Spoiler



Its literally the scene that kills the main character of the movie. They even do a slow-mo of the shell dropping on them while one of the guys is running on the roof.


----------



## Duckbacker

Star Trek Into Darkness in UHD with Dolby Atmos; the opening scene as Kirk and Bones are running away from the Nibiruans all the way until the movie title is displayed. The overhead channels explode with volcanic activity, spears whizzing, and an intense musical score that envelopes the viewer with deep bass as Spock drops into the live volcano to rescue the planet and "save the world". If you can run your system as near to reference level as possible, you'll be rewarded with home theater par excellence.

The PQ of this HDR presentation is fabulous with it's unique IMAX shifting aspect ratios prevalent throughout all of the exterior scenes.


----------



## taxman48

MelloFellow13 said:


> Master & Commander Naval Battle - Again, I thought there were people running on my ceiling, the mix is that good. Great dynamic range here too, the LFE on the cannon blasts can be felt in your chest.
> .


I visit this thread once in a while to view updated selections. I agree with Master & Commander as a favorite film. Never heard creaking sounds above my head, and I don't have Atmos! I have Paradigm Surround speakers as part of a 7.1 setup. Amazing surround action.. Haven't viewed film since I got my new SVS PB 2000. Will definitely view my movies again..


----------



## kevbo123

Fantastic miniseries with great sound:

1. Band of Brothers
2. The Pacific


----------



## skept3k

kevbo123 said:


> Fantastic miniseries with great sound:
> 
> 1. Band of Brothers
> 2. The Pacific


I need to rewatch these with my new setup.


----------



## Kenshiro 26

I noticed some Star Wars movies were referenced earlier in the thread, didn't see the Pod Race in The Phantom Menace mentioned, it's always been demo worth material going back to the AC3 track on the Japanese Laserdisc.

Always liked the lightsaber showdown towards the end of the film too for sound.


----------



## Mattopotamus

All of the flight scenes on Sully, excellent LFE material.


----------



## dalek69

*tron legacy 2010*



video_analysis said:


> Probably Tron Legacy in the club fighting scene! Daft Punk tweaking knobs proper.


yeah, re-watched this one last week, from newly bought 3d bluray with hd audio. indeed, a really cool demo worthy sound scape there.
still love that movie.


----------



## guantanamo12

Just watched the Top Gun scene today on my new system. It was amazing


----------



## Iggy SLO

Here are some of my go-to demo scenes with Blu-ray timestamps if anyone's interested:

*Star Wars: Episode I*
00:58:25 - 01:10:00 -> Podrace (some good surround & you'll love it if you're a petrolhead for its roaring engines and their sounds) 

*Star Wars Episode II*
01:06:20 - 01:09:53 -> Asteroid chase with Obi-wan & Jango Fett (incredible surround & powerful explosions) -> _*my favorite for surround demo*_

*Star Wars Episode VII*
00:16:45 - 00:18:05 -> Kylo Ren's Force interrogation (LFE)

*Interstellar*
00:41:40 - 00:44:05 -> Liftoff (LFE)
00:59:00 - 01:01:30 -> Through the Wormhole (LFE)
02:07:30 - 02:11:30 -> Docking (honorable mention for its pure 'epicness' because I think the previous two scenes are much more visceral in the LFE department)

*War of the Worlds* 
00:13:17 - 00:17:00 -> Storm & The Lightning Strikes (intense surround with lightning strikes & powerful bass)
00:20:20 - 00:25:28 -> The Machine Emerges (LFE, loud)
00:30:37 - 00:31:55 -> Escape (good side surround when the car is escaping the carnage behind it)
00:39:00 - 00:40:50 -> In the Basement 
01:07:00 - 01:09:00 -> Jet Flyover & The Battle Begins

*The Social Network* 
01:20:25 - 01:24:22 -> Nightclub (just a great, realistic clubbing atmosphere)

*Star Trek (2009)*
00:40:00 - 00:41:35 -> Warp Drive (great power in the sound when the ships are entering warp drive)

*The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (EE)*
02:13:27 - 02:19:25 -> Troll Attack in Moria
02:21:15 - 02:28:50 -> The Staircase & Gandalf vs. Balrog

*The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers (EE)*
02:55:20 - 02:56:08 -> Helms Deep Battle (powerful explosion when the wall is breached)
03:13:33 - 03:17:34 -> Forth Eorlingas & Gandalf/Rohirrim Charge

*The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (EE)*
00:55:30 - 00:59:37 -> Minas Morgul Awakening (loud & powerful)
02:31:25 - 02:36:46 -> Gandalf vs. The Witch King & Ride of the Rohirrim 
02:39:10 - 02:51:18 -> Mumakil Charge & Dead Army Battle (pretty good surround and great LFE for Mumakil stomps)
03:34:45 - 03:37:10 -> The Ring Destroyed & Sauron Defeated (satisfying LFE when Barad-dûr is destroyed)


----------



## chbrandt

Hunger games, who knew? I'll have to try that one out tomorrow!


----------



## Socio

mnc said:


> Great list! I would add the plane crash from Knowing.


I was going post the same thing especially if you have a Auro3d or DTS-X system with heights and or overhead speakers it is phenomenal.


----------



## Kamikaze13

Hacksaw Ridge - The artillery strike right before they climb up the first time had my entire theater shaking. Awesomeness!


----------



## Frank D

What blu rays do a great job of using rear channels in a 7.1 system?

Any worthy demo scenes for rears in a 7.1 would be appreciated too?


----------



## armanifreak

sweet shots!


----------



## Dry509

So newbie question here..hope it is ok to post in this section.

What audio formats must my equipment be capable of playing back in order to view all of the demo material listed in this thread? All of them? I am shopping and don't want to make a purchase mistake. For instance, one of the speaker systems I am looking at is the Samsung Hw-K 950 that only plays some of the DTS material in two channel stereo supposedly. Are most of these Blu Rays or dvds available in both Dolby and DTS or usually one or the other? Thanks in advance. Hopefully not too broad a question. I want to be able to watch all of them.


----------



## rekbones

Dry509 said:


> So newbie question here..hope it is ok to post in this section.
> 
> What audio formats must my equipment be capable of playing back in order to view all of the demo material listed in this thread? All of them? I am shopping and don't want to make a purchase mistake. For instance, one of the speaker systems I am looking at is the Samsung Hw-K 950 that only plays some of the DTS material in two channel stereo supposedly. Are most of these Blu Rays or dvds available in both Dolby and DTS or usually one or the other? Thanks in advance. Hopefully not too broad a question. I want to be able to watch all of them.


To get everything out of today's Blu Ray sound tracks you need a system capable of playing Atmos/DTSX. Ultimately you need 11 channels or whats called 7.1.4. Three front for left, center and right. Two side surrounds, two rear surrounds and 4 ceiling speakers. The .1 is for the LFE or base channel using a separate subwoofer. You need at least something that supports Dolby trueHD and DTS HD Master audio for a 5.1 system for true surround sound.


----------



## Dry509

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Draden1

Frank D said:


> What blu rays do a great job of using rear channels in a 7.1 system?
> 
> Any worthy demo scenes for rears in a 7.1 would be appreciated too?


Hi, I have always been impressed by the shootout at the end of 3:10 To Yuma (Crowe/Bale). Sound from all over the room but not all at once where all speakers are blazing at the same time, so it is easier to hear directional sounds. Recommended!


----------



## Erod

For pure sound, Master and Commander is the best I've ever heard.


I long ago got over the big sounds of explosions and fight scenes (still love them, but the thrill is partly gone.)


I more prefer the subtle stuff. Good background music and proper punch to simple things like closing a door or a noise from a busy street. I really appreciate it when dialogue is localized properly and at good levels. 


I also think it's imperative that you have two subwoofers. It takes the strain off of each and allows them to play a more accurate LFE channel. 


I hope to be fully Atmos soon. I'm at 7.2, but look forward to 7.2.4.


----------



## Ben Tan

Since no one mentioned it yet for this year - John Wick 2, the Club Scene.

Jesus.


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Re-watching *Band of Brothers* on Blu-ray, definitely some demo worthy scenes throughout the mini-series 10 episodes.


----------



## emerson1

Any examples of movies that have constant good surround and bass scenes? Maybe not having any super high end demo scenes, but a lot of good material throughout.


----------



## Draden1

emerson1 said:


> Any examples of movies that have constant good surround and bass scenes? Maybe not having any super high end demo scenes, but a lot of good material throughout.


The Fifth Element sounds great in surround sound.


----------



## Kain

Having watched Dunkirk in IMAX (laser), I can tell it is going to sound awesome at home.


----------



## bass addict

emerson1 said:


> Any examples of movies that have constant good surround and bass scenes? Maybe not having any super high end demo scenes, but a lot of good material throughout.


Battle LA.


----------



## kyzer soze

bass addict said:


> Battle LA.


I didn't care for the movie but the sound was top notch.


----------



## sunPin

No votes for District 9? It was the most aurally visceral and violent movie I’ve experienced, which matched very well with the action on screen. Particularly the sound of that electric gun that blows things up.


----------



## pwlong

pateman21 said:


> Can some please point me to demo discs or download location?


Check this demo disc out; it's got a ton of great content, all edited together into a neat package, perfect for showing off your setup:

Reelwood Demo Disc 2016 -Dolby Atmos -dts:X

All credit, kudos and thanks go to pjvader for putting it together -- it's outstanding.


----------



## F-n-T

emerson1 said:


> Any examples of movies that have constant good surround and bass scenes? Maybe not having any super high end demo scenes, but a lot of good material throughout.


U-571 from 2000
Old movie but great sound all around throughout movie :grin:


----------



## speedogomer

Have to throw in my vote.

Star Wars Episode VII, The Force Awakens. About 30 minutes in, where Rey and Finn first meet. The chase scene that follows is what I use as a reference for everything I do with my home theater. Any changes I first test with that scene. 

It has everything, dialogue, explosions, music, great surround effects. I've watched it hundreds of times and at reference volume it literally can bring a tear to my eye.


----------



## Philnick

We mustn't forget the scene near the end of _The Matrix_ where Neo comes back from the dead due to Trinity's "Get up, Bambi.You must get up!" He stands back up and flexes - and bends the world (including our listening rooms).

And in the first _Men in Black_ when we walk, on our way to the elevator, through the upstairs lobby of HQ - disguised as a run-down ventilation room for the tunnel under the river (a la the dry cleaners in the opening of the TV version of _Get Smart_). Those huge ventilation fans make the room vibrate as well.

These may be subwoofer-fests, but they're great demos.

At the other end of the audio spectrum, many music Blu-rays show off the _clarity_ of the audio. Listen to Diana Krall's _Paris _and _Rio_ concert Blu-rays. Jazz concert halls tend to have clearer sound systems than rock concerts, which emphasize raw power.

But Steely Dan's surround mix of _Gaucho_ (the first album they recorded digitally) is a masterpiece of the form, placing the listeners in among the instruments. (Released only on DVD-Audio disk and SACD - if they released it on Blu-ray it would be an immediate hit. Yes, our Oppos and some other Blu-ray players can play those formats - which battled to mutual assured destruction years before Blu-ray came out - but how many folks, particularly music retailers, know that?)


----------



## T S

love the star wars clips


----------



## lknhomeaudio

Philnick said:


> But Steely Dan's surround mix of _Gaucho_ (the first album they recorded digitally) is a masterpiece of the form, placing the listeners in among the instruments. (Released only on DVD-Audio disk and SACD - if they released it on Blu-ray it would be an immediate hit.



Elton John's 5.1 release of "madman across the water" is probably my favorite surround album... and I don't don't even love his music!


----------



## shoobe01

I go more subtle than most of y'all. Have long used the New York's Finest Taxi Service scene from The Usual Suspects. The 747 coming out of the fog is an excellent test for MPEG banding and blocking, contrast ratios, and so on, and the music cues are also subtly surround so if it doesn't fill the room, you fail. 

It moves to decent action, and the street scene with the fire from above is very sharp, with smoke and the fire effects is good for checking the refresh speed, bass, etc.


----------



## QuiGonJosh

For overhead effects, I really love the burial scene in Kill Bill Volume 2. It sounds like the roof is caving in!


----------



## Mitchorama

AN old movie that has an excellent opening scene is "Gladiator". Those horses coming down the hill and those big arrows shooting overhead and last the big burning balls hitting the hill side shook my house pretty good. Mitch


----------



## SuperFist

I'll just quote one of my past posts about *Resident Evil: Retribution*...



SuperFist said:


> I just rewatched *Resident Evil: Retribution* regular blu-ray after seeing it when it first came out and Wow! Just WOW!! I think this just might have the best action sequences in it after the first of the series.
> 
> I would swear to you this movie has object-based surround sound in it if I didn't know any better! The sound was like WTF!?!
> 
> The other day, I made a little tweak to my Presence Speakers' AVR settings and what was fantastic is now beyond words! I never knew it was possible for my system to sound like this. And I also came to the perfect picture quality tweak on my HTPC and I can honestly say I am in no hurry for a 4K set!! I mean, I'll eventually get one, but I'm literally dropping my jaw at this thing.
> 
> The picture looks Mwah! and the sound is coming from frickin' EVERYWHERE!! This is like Home Theater Nirvana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh... the review from Blu-ray.com explains what I experienced...





Martin Liebman said:


> *Resident Evil: Retribution Blu-ray, Video Quality*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resident Evil: Retribution's 1080p transfer exceeds even high expectations. This is a stunning image that boasts unbeatable clarity and visual precision across every inch of its digital construct. The image, captured on the Red Epic camera system, is remarkably crisp and incredibly well-defined right down to the slightest facial feature, clothing fabric, or digital readout, resulting in consistently striking details across the board. Colors are brilliant and many, and the palette remains accurate whether under the brightest lights in the Umbrella facility or under the cover of darkness. Black levels are perfect and flesh tones accurate. There's no sign of noise, banding, blocking, or other unwanted negatives. There's very little else to say about this one. It's perfect through and through, one of the best Blu-ray transfers of the year, if not across the format's entire history.
> 
> *Resident Evil: Retribution Blu-ray, Audio Quality*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resident Evil: Retribution blasts onto Blu-ray with a potent and exhilarating DTS-HD MA 5.1 lossless soundtrack. Even as the movie trudges through its repetitive action scenes, Sony's soundtrack delivers a consistent and absorbing full-fledged surround sound extravaganza. Listeners will enjoy the track even as the studio logos appear on-screen; they're accompanied by screams, the pops of distant gunfire, and aerial vehicles buzzing around the stage. The surround implementation is evident immediately, as is the track's dedication to clarity and precision sound placement. The track's aggressive nature does not equal an absence of clarity. On the contrary, every gunshot, explosion, and other action-oriented sound effect enjoys the sort of natural presence and stage dominance that defines the finest of Blu-ray audio tracks. It's a fully engaging and immersive sound presentation that works even in its delivery of the smallest background elements, such as light natural ambience or the random beeps and bloops around the Umbrella testing facility. Musical delivery is smooth as silk and naturally spaced around the listening area. Dialogue enjoys pinpoint clarity and remains grounded in the center channel. This is a reference-level track from beginning to end; they just don't come a whole lot better than this.


----------



## Philnick

Frank D said:


> What blu rays do a great job of using rear channels in a 7.1 system?
> 
> Any worthy demo scenes for rears in a 7.1 would be appreciated too?


When I first went from 5.1 to 7.1 and ran room correction in my receiver (a Yamaha RX-A 1030) I felt that the rears were not being used.

So I went into the tweak section of the room correction and, sitting facing the screen, walked the test signal around the room, applying a very small boost (a few db) to the two rear channels to make them seem as loud as the others.

Much better!

The problem with room correction systems is that they have you aim the mike at the ceiling, which is very different from the forward facing directionality of our ears, given the focusing flaps of skin on the sides of our heads. With this slight adjustment, I found that many more movies actually use the rear speakers than I had thought.


----------



## Cashuout

coolcat4843 said:


> The 20 minute long opening Mexico City sequence, from _Spectre_, is demo quality.


Funny just stumbled on to this yesterday, and the track was bangin. Very good display of surround effects


----------

